# Butane/Propane Mix Fuel Found in Houston



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

I've tried before to find it locally without success, but I hit the mother lode this time -- 

I figured Bass Pro would have it, but I was wrong.

Tried Academy on the way home; I've tried there before, but they never had it. But they did this time! In three different size cans. Under the Brunton brand they had it in a 16 oz can and a tiny 4 oz can, and under the Coleman brand they had it in 7.4 oz cans. The 16 oz cans were $6.49, the 7.4 oz cans were $4.99 and the 4 oz can was $3.49, I think, all with the requisite threaded nozzle. I bought a couple of the big cans.

Also, if you're looking for a thermos bottle to carry warm water for your fuel tank water bath, I picked up a house-brand (Magellan) 32 oz stainless thermos bottle with a pour spout for $7.99. Seemed very inexpensive to me, as the last time I looked at them was in Target, and 16 oz thermos bottles were over $20.

If you think I'm fixated on the accessories for cold-weather steaming, you might be right. The self-imposed deadline for preliminary completion of my elevated back yard track is 1/1/10, and I plan to run a lot this winter, weather permitting. Couldn't work on it yesterday, though; the concept of having to wait for the snow to melt and dry up in Houston, Texas just seems a little ludicrous! I think we got a little more than John did, (we're about 5 miles northeast of his place) and there was snow in the shaded areas of the yard well into yesterday afternoon. I measured 3" on the deck in the yard area of the railroad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good buy! I would get more cans, if I were you, never can tell when you will find it again. It keeps!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Academy?


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

The one over by you, Katy Freeway at Grand Parkway.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all!, 

That's really strange, over here in UK we can get butane/propane mix with no problems, but can't get straight butane!! I use the mix in some of my locos at this time of yeear, but am very wary of using it in the older ones - especially when the tank says 'Butane only' because of the higher pressures involved. What do folks over there (with more experience than I) think?


All the best, 
Martin


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the mix in all my engines. Most of the other guys do also. I sometimes will use straight butane but it is expensive. The only way I know to buy it is to get Ronson lighter refill. On rare occassion it on sale at one of the drugstore chains. I have not seen any on sale in years. You might try a drug store and see if they have any. It comes in two different size cans. The bigger size is the one of choice for me. These days I use the Ronson fuel mainly for what it is intended----filling lighters.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave, we buy straight butane at one of the really large Asian supermarkets -- it's sold as fuel for the portable skillets and woks. I don't remember how much they hold, but the cans are the size of a regular spray paint can, and the last time I bought some it was less than $2 per can. Most of us buy it by the case. The Ronson refill cans are ridiculously expensive, I agree.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the town where I live is so small, we have to share the town drunk with other small towns in the area and we only get him one day a month. 

Sure would be nice to be able to buy butane/propane..... maybe at DH in January... 

.


----------



## jinn (Dec 10, 2009)

Since I'm using propane (I think!) to fire my loco now, this Newbie wonders just what the deal is all about regarding butane/propane mix? Ya, 'um pretty dumb about some of this stuff; years back, we had a BIG propane feed from a 30,000 gallon tank freeze up. It fed the manufacturing plant where I worked, when the natural gas supplier curtailed deliveries in winter.

I was told then that suppliers of propane routinely blend the two gases in a proportion based on weather predictions, since (then, anyway), butane was cheaper, they liked to "sneak it in" the mix. Problem was, it freezes much sooner than propane.

Are you all interested in the mix because of freezing consideration, heat value, cost, or what?

Thanks for reading!

jinn


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

It turns out that a local gun shop / outdoor gear dealer sells Primus butane/propane mix in 450 gram (roughly 1 lb.) cans for $7.99 each. Because I always buy my fuel in cases of 12 cans, he discounts the price to $6.99 per can. One case will pretty much get me through a season. I steam regularly and my K28 has a thirst.

Llyn


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the origin of the butane/propane mix was for camping, stoves used at altitude. I know I used it when I did a lot of mountain climbing as it was the only thing that worked at altitude. Alcohol stoves were hard to carry as the alcohol would tend to leak from the stoves/containers. My last pack board had the tubes sealed and had a valve/cap so you could carry alcohol in it. As alcohol is neither affected by altitude or temperature it is the best to use but it produces a lower heat in a small stove.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

when you find good fuel, stock up. We are lucky here is Massachusetts, we have the Kam Man Market in Quincy. 

http://www.yelp.com/biz/kam-man-marketplace-quincy

You get four large cans for six bucks. Last month Doug grabbed a case on his way back from a steam up on the north shore, so we are good through the winter and into the spring here on the Cape. 

Remember when this stuff could be freely shipped, along with fireworks? Those were the days!


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Nearly all of the Roundhouse and Accucraft locos are designed to run on butane. But the temperature/pressure point where butne changes from a liquid to a gas is fairly high. So, during cold weather, if the fuel tank for you loco isn't in the cab where it can be warmed by the boiler, you have to keep it warm somehow, or you won't get enough gas to the jet to fire your loco. When you mix propane inot the fuel, the pressure goes up and the tempreature at which the liquid will turn to a gas goes down. Plus, the propane/butane mix contains more BTUs than straight butane, so it makes a better fuel for use in winter, especially given the heat loss from our small boilers, and ESPECIALLY if it's breezy or windy.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Now a days Roundhouse OKAYs the use of a mix in there new engines.


----------

